# Check Out This Pedigree.....



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So ok their now dogs but they still have pedigrees. Here is the pedigree for my two girls. I am going to make my own and twik it a bit. Gonna look for some of the missing gliders but the breeder said I may not come up with the others. Most of the birth dates are missing because way back when they didn't keep track from what I can tell...

Ok I had peds with pictures but you can link them out...grrrrrr

Combo


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Dang my links aren't working.....Let me see if I can fix it


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

it works but I'm not good with pedigrees..but was cool to look at


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

what registry numbers are you posting on the ped? I didn't recognize the series or any dogs. . . 

- Sara


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That's the pedigree for my two baby sugar gliders I just got....LOL


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Gliders have Pedigrees? Who knew!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't either.....HAHAHAHA


----------

